# Connectable sprinklers?



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Looking for a two or three sprinkler set up to connect with one water source. I want to do this for the wife so she can just turn on the spigot for 5-10' without having to move the sprinkler.

I've seen some of the Gilmour's but couldn't find anything else.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Kept looking online. These look okay.

https://www.lowes.com/pd/orbit-6-200-sq-ft-impulse-spike-lawn-sprinkler/3276973?cm_mmc=shp-_-c-_-prd-_-sol-_-google-_-lia-_-242-_-watering-_-3276973-_-0&kpid&store_code=139&k_clickID=go_1793151301_68519298439_346855070600_pla-312545530239_t_9006313&gclid=Cj0KCQjwgezoBRDNARIsAGzEfe56SAfrQyUB3nHvUz_eMb8bnSZwI6R_OE_R7KxvyPsG3y0EU_oXTQUaAlm4EALw_wcB


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

what is your desire water area?


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

I believe it's about 80' long and probably 40' wide.


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

I would make those above ground sprinkler heads and daisy chain 2 or 3 or them. Probably cheaper and better coverage overall.

https://youtu.be/aEN0d6efQJs?t=530


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

ericgautier said:


> I would make those above ground sprinkler heads and daisy chain 2 or 3 or them. Probably cheaper and better coverage overall.


Whoa I like that! Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

For a reno, I think 2 of these  oscilllating style might be best. Placed in the middle of the area, they will cover a nice rectangular area.

For something more permanent, a couple of these [https://www.sprinklerwarehouse.com/catalog/product/view/id/13783/s/ss-50z-1-2-zinc-sprinkler-spike/category/527/ ] bases with a rotor on top. But you will need 6, so it gets pricey.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

g-man said:


> For a reno, I think 2 of these  oscilllating style might be best. Placed in the middle of the area, they will cover a nice rectangular area.
> 
> For something more permanent, a couple of these [https://www.sprinklerwarehouse.com/catalog/product/view/id/13783/s/ss-50z-1-2-zinc-sprinkler-spike/category/527/ ] bases with a rotor on top. But you will need 6, so it gets pricey.




I like the oscillating ones and have the Melnor. Problem is those Sun Joes aren't connectable. I need something that has flow through capabilities.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

@pennstater2005, I have two options that I think could work for you. I'll take some pics when I get home. One is similar to Knorr's set-up.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

social port said:


> @pennstater2005, I have two options that I think could work for you. I'll take some pics when I get home. One is similar to Knorr's set-up.


Looking forward to it!


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

First option is the easiest.



You should be able to find these at Lowe's. You want the larger, more expensive one. You should be able to get three of these hooked together off of one spigot. Flexible patterns and very easy to adjust. I like them a lot. Drawback is evenness of coverage. I've never tested the coverage, but I have casually observed extra water pooling in certain areas when watering bare dirt.

Second option. 

I think this is probably exactly like Knorr's. Pro is evenness of coverage. Drawbacks include the fact that it will take some time to get things together. I ordered the spikes and the MP 3000s. I bought the risers from the big box. You should be able to link 3 of these together off of one spigot. Happy to answer any questions, of course.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

I was thinking that @TommyTester tested these in a video. I was right. I like his method. The Orbit model faired much better than I remembered.


----------



## TommyTester (Jul 3, 2018)

g-man said:


> For a reno, I think 2 of these  oscilllating style might be best. Placed in the middle of the area, they will cover a nice rectangular area.


I thought the same thing until I tested one!

[media]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nzW-UKVfebU[/media]


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Thanks @social port and @TommyTester! I think I have more research to do. I actually used a Melnor oscillating sprinkler for my partial reno and it ended up working good as far as grass coming in but did over water the outer edges as it pauses there a second before starting its way back.

Tommy...did you happen to test out the metal Orbit ones I linked above? The one you tested in the video SP linked looked good on the large setting but got poor reviews overall online.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Also, my width is going to be closer to 40'. Wonder if there are any that would cover that long of a distance?


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

pennstater2005 said:


> Also, my width is going to be closer to 40'. Wonder if there are any that would cover that long of a distance?


An impact sprinkler's total diameter might reach that, but you most likely aren't going to be able to connect multiple at once due to low GPM from residential hosebibs.


----------



## TommyTester (Jul 3, 2018)

pennstater2005 said:


> Tommy...did you happen to test out the metal Orbit ones I linked above? The one you tested in the video SP linked looked good on the large setting but got poor reviews overall online.


Yup.

[media]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lB1PoP67grI[/media]


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

adgattoni said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> > Also, my width is going to be closer to 40'. Wonder if there are any that would cover that long of a distance?
> ...


Agree. 
If you want distance, chainability, and even coverage all at the same time, I think that you are going to be looking at max distances between 22 and 30. 
If you want something that is very reliable, will last, and will give you the most distance for the money, I think that the MP Rotators 3000s are the answer. I don't have expertise in this market, but this was my take-away after looking through all of the options.


----------



## kstall (May 10, 2019)

social port said:


> First option is the easiest.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a question for ya on option 2. Where did you order the spikes from and could you link it? I really like that setup and i think 3 of those would be perfect for the area I need to keep watered. I was looking at the MP 2000 360 model on amazon but I dont see the black tube that yours has in the picture there. It appears to be just a head and the filter. Does it come with the black body tube to insert the head in? Sorry for the dumb questions but I know nothing about irrigation equipment.
https://www.amazon.com/Hunter-Sprin...=101&pf_rd_i=3480702011&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

@kstall

I copied from video ..



> Individual parts
> Hunter Pro Spray Base: http://amzn.to/2nkF9uM
> MP3000 Sprinkler Head (22-30ft): http://amzn.to/2mNHIBy
> MP2000 Sprinkler Head (13-21ft): http://amzn.to/2nHFloW
> ...


----------



## kstall (May 10, 2019)

Perfect! Thanks so much


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

kstall said:


> social port said:
> 
> 
> > First option is the easiest.
> ...


I haven't compared notes, but my set-up is probably just like Ryan Knorr's, which @ericgautier linked.
Hunter 3000 https://www.dripdepot.com/product/hunter-3000-series-mp-rotator
Spray body https://www.dripdepot.com/product/hunter-pro-spray-prs40
Spikes https://www.sprinklerwarehouse.com/ss-50z-1-2-zinc-sprinkler-spike?gclid=EAIaIQobChMIwrDWz5CZ4wIVkIKzCh3jtQShEAQYAiABEgJDcvD_BwE
Risers https://www.lowes.com/pd/Orbit-10-Pack-1-2-in-MNPT-x-1-2-in-MNPT-Cut-Off-Riser/3422654
3/4" risers are also available if your spray body or spike is 3/4"

It can be a little overwhelming if you are brand new to the sprinkler world, but this will be easy for you once you have a go at it.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Thanks @social port and @ericgautier! That definitely helps. Can't wait to get started. I think placement and output are going to be the 2 main challenges for me.


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

kstall said:


> social port said:
> 
> 
> > First option is the easiest.
> ...


That link just includes the nozzle. You would need to also get the spray bodies (if I were buying today I'd get the Hunter PRS40 ProSpray bodies).


----------



## kevin8239 (Jun 28, 2019)

https://www.bigsprinkler.com/


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Shop around. There are better prices than amazon on this stuff.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

So my area is going to be approximately 70ft x 37ft. If I place to of the Hunter sprinklers in the middle of the renovation spaced properly apart that would give me 18.5' coverage on either side of the sprinkler head, right? With that in mind what sprinklers would I want and how many considering length as well?

I'm awful at math.


----------



## TreyDoc (Aug 16, 2018)

Pro Spray and any MP rotator bundle for $6.65 https://www.sprinklerwarehouse.com/shop?q=pro+spray+bundle

More expensive for pressure regulator and check valve combo.

Makes it much cheaper than amazon.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

If you want to use nozzles, then something like this will cover the area. It uses MP3500 nozzles. Four corners at 90 and 2 center at 180. It is short by 2ft at 35 instead of 37.

To drive them all at once it will need 12gpm. If you don't have that gpm, then you will need to make two rows and use a two zone timer to run each side at 6gpm. I recommend using PVC pipes between the heads to avoid a bunch of hoses/spikes.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

TreyDoc said:


> Pro Spray and any MP rotator bundle for $6.65 https://www.sprinklerwarehouse.com/shop?q=pro+spray+bundle
> 
> More expensive for pressure regulator and check valve combo.
> 
> Makes it much cheaper than amazon.


Thanks! So many. The things in the pictures are what actually hold the sprinkler head itself right?


----------



## TreyDoc (Aug 16, 2018)

It's both. You get both the MP nozzle of your choice and the spray body. All you'd need are risers and stakes, unless you go the PVC route. And adjustment tool of course.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

TreyDoc said:


> It's both. You get both the MP nozzle of your choice and the spray body. All you'd need are risers and stakes, unless you go the PVC route. And adjustment tool of course.


And the stakes would have the flow through to connect each sprinkler? This is all new to me.


----------



## TreyDoc (Aug 16, 2018)

Yup. Not sure where the cheapest ones would be. If you go with @g-man suggestion, you could just put the sprinkler on a pvc (or poly) tee and not have to worry about stakes or hoses. Check out @JDgreen18 thread about his above ground (turned in ground) using hose to pvc and i20's. https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=10235


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

g-man said:


> If you want to use nozzles, then something like this will cover the area. It uses MP3500 nozzles. Four corners at 90 and 2 center at 180. It is short by 2ft at 35 instead of 37.
> 
> To drive them all at once it will need 12gpm. If you don't have that gpm, then you will need to make two rows and use a two zone timer to run each side at 6gpm. I recommend using PVC pipes between the heads to avoid a bunch of hoses/spikes.


Whoa! Thanks for the detail. This is starting to get out of my comfort zone though. I'm going to look further into this though as I don't want to drag sprinklers around this time.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

TreyDoc said:


> Yup. Not sure where the cheapest ones would be. If you go with @g-man suggestion, you could just put the sprinkler on a pvc (or poly) tee and not have to worry about stakes or hoses. Check out @JDgreen18 thread about his above ground (turned in ground) using hose to pvc and i20's. https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=10235


Checking his thread out now...thanks :thumbup:


----------



## TreyDoc (Aug 16, 2018)

Yeah, it gets pretty crazy. I sat down and figured how much it would cost with hoses and sprinklers and timers and it was around the cost of doing an in ground system, but above ground. Probably going to skip the valves and timers and just do manual manifold to save a few bucks. For that area, you should be golden with @g-mans plan.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

I was hoping to do this with maybe two or three sprinklers connected in the middle of the renovation all spraying 360°. I think I'm just going to have to buy a few and see the actual coverage.

Lowe's has a generous return policy.


----------



## TreyDoc (Aug 16, 2018)

Only question they ever ask, "Is there anything wrong with it?"

I'd go with the 3000's (possibly 2000 if your worried about overshooting or GPM). That way you're over spraying, but getting the whole area. Just run the outside ones longer than the middle as they have no overlap on the outsides.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@pennstater2005 using these type of nozzles you will get a lot of water at the edge of the circle and barely any underneath the head. A single row of 360 might be ok for a reno since the intent is to keep the soil moist.

The nozzle tommy listed above might be a better option since in his test it showed that it sprayed an fairly uniform output for a single nozzle (equal water close and far).


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

I ended up getting two Orbit Flow Thru Spike Bases, two Rainbird Impact Sprinklers, and some Risers just in case. I'll try to place them just outside the renovation if possible and if not in the middle.

Thanks for all the help. If this doesn't work in sending it all back and doing @g-man's setup.


----------



## Chocolate Lab (Jun 8, 2019)

I went through this myself when doing my seed reno. Ended up buying some cheapo $3.47 spike plastic impacts from Wally World... If you just unscrew the plastic head, you can then just screw on any 1/2" irrigation head. And they do flow through. I used some rain bird 32sa heads and they worked great.

Also, Walmart (again) has a pretty good looking Melnor brass impact with a nice heavy base for like $15. The head looks just like the one that did so well in Tommy Tester's test -- the green sled one -- but this base is a gray flow-through.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Here's one impact setup. I'll put up another video when it's setup for a full trial. They give good coverage and have a lot of ability to change coverages.

https://youtu.be/TiD0nninT3Q


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

I'm looking at the Instapark PWT-07 with rain sensor to run the sprinklers. It's a single zone setup which is perfect for me. Anyone have any experience with these?

https://www.amazon.com/Instapark-PWT-07-Single-Outlet-Programmable/dp/B07M98PCXZ/ref=asc_df_B07M98PCXZ/?tag=hyprod-20&linkCode=df0&hvadid=309835941037&hvpos=1o2&hvnetw=g&hvrand=10716700097420298309&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=m&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=9006307&hvtargid=pla-614738875881&psc=1&tag=&ref=&adgrpid=60867042199&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvadid=309835941037&hvpos=1o2&hvnetw=g&hvrand=10716700097420298309&hvqmt=&hvdev=m&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=9006307&hvtargid=pla-614738875881


----------



## Baretta (Apr 8, 2019)

@pennstater2005 wondering if the Melnor I think g-man suggested to you would be better off with. Guessing you'll eventually get some type of irrigation system going wether it be below or above ground. With the Melnor you can add zones as you go.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Baretta said:


> @pennstater2005 wondering if the Melnor I think g-man suggested to you would be better off with. Guessing you'll eventually get some type of irrigation system going wether it be below or above ground. With the Melnor you can add zones as you go.


I actually have the Melnor oscillating sprinkler. It was excellent for the last reno but this time it's bigger and unfortunately won't work and also they're not connectable. The impacts with the flow thru bases are and should give me good coverage as they are extremely versatile in their settings.


----------



## Baretta (Apr 8, 2019)

Sorry...was referring to the programmable timer. I think it was this one.

https://www.amazon.com/Melnor-Advanced-Functions-Independent-Individual/dp/B0748MN8V8/ref=sr_1_2?keywords=melnor+73280&qid=1563146508&s=gateway&sr=8-2


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Baretta said:


> Sorry...was referring to the programmable timer. I think it was this one.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Melnor-Advanced-Functions-Independent-Individual/dp/B0748MN8V8/ref=sr_1_2?keywords=melnor+73280&qid=1563146508&s=gateway&sr=8-2


Oh my bad! I actually just bought the Instapark single zone timer that has a rain sensor included. Can't wait to try it out 👍🏻


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

pennstater2005 said:


> I ended up getting two Orbit Flow Thru Spike Bases, two Rainbird Impact Sprinklers, and some Risers just in case. I'll try to place them just outside the renovation if possible and if not in the middle.
> 
> Thanks for all the help. If this doesn't work in sending it all back and doing @g-man's setup.


So my setup didn't work. Those rainbird's connected just didn't have enough output. Plus, a lot of drip right at the head. I'm hand watering for now. PSI at the spigot is 80. How do you determine GPM? I'm off this week so I've got some time to get things set up.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Get a bucket and measure 5g or use you backpack sprayer. Open the spigot with the hose on full and start a timer as soon as you get water into the bucket. Record the seconds it takes to fill to 4g or 5g. Repeat a couple of times to get an average.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

g-man said:


> Get a bucket and measure 5g or use you backpack sprayer. Open the spigot with the hose on full and start a timer as soon as you get water into the bucket. Record the seconds it takes to fill to 4g or 5g. Repeat a couple of times to get an average.


Perfect. Thanks!


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

So I don't have 12 gpm. I went back and re positioned the sprinklers with the Eley quick connects hooked up. Each section was about five minutes plus hand watering on the far side for now.

It's doable and coverage was good. My wife isn't keen on me buying more irrigation equipment.

Tried to attach pics but this new smartphone camera is making them big. 21 MB. Not sure how to resize.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

What was the gpm?


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

g-man said:


> What was the gpm?


Actually I ended up testing again in a one gallon container with my wife timing.

Took 15 seconds. So, 60/15 for 4gpm. It is that wrong?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

That sounds too low. It is better to use a larger container to reduce errors.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

g-man said:


> That sounds too low. It is better to use a larger container to reduce errors.


It took 75 seconds to fill the five gallon bucket.


----------



## Dkrem (Mar 16, 2019)

For reference 4-5 GPM is all I can get out of my hose bibs and still drive sprinklers at pressure. Just a 15' hose dumping into a bucket I can get 6GPM but there is no energy in that stream left to spray.. I have 85-95PSI water pressure (depending on how full the local tower is) coming into the house and the hose bibs are connected at full pressure. The issue is that I believe all residential type hose bibs are 1/2" connection. I have a fat 3/4" PEX line running to each of the three hose bibs in my house, then it reduces to 1/2" PEX for the last foot, then the hose bib and its 1/2" connection. I run my sprinklers in groups of two Rainbird pressure regulated 5004's on spike bases with 2GPM nozzles in them, so 4GPM per hose bib. I can run all three at 4GPM and still have 55 PSI in the house.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

1/2 pex is like 3/8 copper. I don't get why builders are not using 1in PEX.


----------



## Dkrem (Mar 16, 2019)

g-man said:


> 1/2 pex is like 3/8 copper. I don't get why builders are not using 1in PEX.


Not quite, but basically yeah... PEX is smoother so less friction loss per foot, but the fittings generally make up for it.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Less friction loss, but way smaller cross sectional area for flow. The internal diameter is way smaller.

From irrigationtutorials:



https://www.irrigationtutorials.com/gpm-psi-municipal-water-source/


----------



## SlimCookie (Aug 14, 2019)

So I am using in ground sprinklers (Hunter Pro) but mounting them to spikes for above ground installation. I plan on putting these in my mulch beds and using a hose to connect them so that I do not have to remove them and set them up when I want to use them. I will be using a timer to turn them on/off.

My question is....Is it wise to use funny pipe to connect each head in a daisy chain fashion? I could use a standard hose and cut and attach connectors.

Thoughts?


----------

